# NICE COBE ON PECOLA PIER



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

68.80 CAUGHT BY CRAB!! NICE FISH.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

stud!!!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is one hell of a bruiser fish, especially caught from the pier. Biggest I ever caught was 66 lbs. with a 63 a close second, but that was in a boat with some fishermen better than me helping.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Not bad for a kid with 15 stitches in his hand oke...If by quiet you mean only 4 legal fish caught then yeah its quiet..


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fat fish! congrats...:clap...


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Fish thats for sure!!!!:clap


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Very, very nice!! And from the pier!!! Pensacola!! You got to love it!!!!:clap:clap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pier fish? Heck that's an awesome boat fish!!! Terrific coming off the pier! Great job and happy eating!:letsdrink


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

AWESOME! My wife now wants your number. If she calls, don't answer.:banghead


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was there that day, and what a stud ling for sure...Congrat's to Crab, for the awesomejob with a injured hand...and Jeremy for seeing the fish that he did....I wish I had eyes like his:bowdown....killed 4 that day,and I heard of a awesome fish fry that night by all!!

It was a pleasure just seeing Crabs fish in person:clap....that was a fast 1/2 hr or so.....with the fish seen and caught...


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

sweet fish man ...i need to get u and ur dad on my boat soon when it really hits


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Dang! Thats a sweet fish.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

one helluva fish.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

guys yall orta been there when i helped him load two coolers in his truck with those suckers in them yall would really appreicate how heavy they really are,and i'm going sunday to try to get me one too


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Looks like a STUD to me ,Good job...


----------

